# Spraying Cat - already castrated. Help required



## Angela1005 (Mar 7, 2011)

My 2 year old British Blue was castrated last year (at a year old) and is 99.9% of the time an absolute delighted to have around the house. However, he has recently been fighting with a ginger tom in our garden, not eating as much as normal and is spraying around the house 2-3 times a day along with a demonic miaow!! It's now driving me to distraction.

We've had him almost a year and nothing in our house has changed recently.

We don't have a cat flap and he gets out during the day most days. However he's now constantly wanting to go outside - could this be upsetting him enough to make him spray? 

1st time cat owner so any help very much appreciated!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

Yes sounds very much like a turf war here! This ginger tom is intruding on your cats territory which is why he's going round spraying everything!

Try to deter this intruder with water sprayers if you can and one of those feline hormone difusers in the house might help calm your cat down too. 

Thats about all I can think of at the mo im afraid x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Angela1005 said:


> My 2 year old British Blue was castrated last year (at a year old) and is 99.9% of the time an absolute delighted to have around the house. However, he has recently been fighting with a ginger tom in our garden, not eating as much as normal and is spraying around the house 2-3 times a day along with a demonic miaow!! It's now driving me to distraction.
> 
> We've had him almost a year and nothing in our house has changed recently.
> 
> ...


 Could well be a territory thing but it could also be a UTI.He may be feeling some pain when weeing ,does he have a litter tray and if so is he using it as he always does.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a similar situation with my neutered male. It is most likely the ginger tom. Do you know whose cat the tom is? If so, could you perhaps speak to the owners about having the tom neutered? This would certainly help. Prolonged stress can also lead to health problems like UTIs. This happened to my cat. Get a feliway diffuser to use inside the house and see if you can get a pheremone collar. This would help with the stress. Also speak to the vet about stress management for your cat. Good luck, I know it is a terribly frustrating situation.


----------

